# عمرك أتعاكست من بنت ؟ (ممنوع دخول البنات كلام رجالى)



## love2be (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*هو موضوع جديد شوية علينا كرجاله بس بيحصل  حبيت أعرضه عليكم لأنه حصل معايا 

الواحد واخد على أنه لو شاف بنت حلوة فغصب عنه بيعاكسها سلوك لاأرادى ودا مش عشان هو قليل الأدب لا دا عشان هى اللى حلوة حاجة شدته ليها لإاضطر يعبر ع الأحساس ده بكلمة حلوة قالها.



أما لو حصلك الموضوع ده من بنت !!!
تخيل أنك ماشى فالشارع لا بيك و لا عليك و تلاقى واحدة وقفت قدامك (ثبتتك) و قالتلك (انت جامد طحن و قمور اوى ياكابتن) و المشكلة انها مش وحشة دى زى القمر.  

هو ده اللى حصل معايا بالفعل  


عايز أشوف الموقف ده حصل مع حد تانى و لا لأ*​


----------



## elamer1000 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*عادى يا أموووووووووووور*

*ربنا يستر علينا*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*+++*​


----------



## back_2_zero (22 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
دية بنات تافهة اصلا اللى تعاكس 
و بعدين قليل اوى لما تلاقى الموضوع دا ​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 سبتمبر 2010)

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دية بنات تافهة اصلا اللى تعاكس
> و بعدين قليل اوى لما تلاقى الموضوع دا ​


 
اكييد 

ومشوفتهوش قبل كده

الموضوع ده​


----------



## back_2_zero (22 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اكييد
> 
> ومشوفتهوش قبل كده
> 
> الموضوع ده​



ههههههههههههههههههه
معلش بقة يا كوينا 
عاوزين يقلدونا و خلالالالاص 
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

_*طبعا لو قولت الكلام دا البنات مش هتصدق 
لكن الشباب هيصدق

اولا انا طبعا صدقونى مش بحب اعاكس اى بنت

المهممممم

-مره كنت مروح انا وابن عمى واحنا بتكلم فى بنت قالت عسل وربنا

-مره انا وفى  طريقى للجامعه... بنت بصيتلى وقالت شعرك حلو

-كنت فى الجامعه شيكشن ميكانيكا كان استعواض لانى مش حضرته فى بدايه الجامعه

فكنت لوحدى فى السيكشن ومستنى المعيد وفجأه دخلت بنت بس بصرااااحه مووزه 

الصراحه راحه وقعدت فى الصف اللى جمبى وطبعا انتوا عارفين شوشو 

قالى بوص عليها وطبعا "ابن الطاعه نحل عليه البركه" فبصيت فلقيت انها باصه عليا

قمت قلبت عبيط وبصيت فى حته تانيه بعدها بصيت قدامى عادى وشويه وبصيت لقيتها باصه عليا 

وبرضه للمره التالته بصيت لقيتها باصه عليا 

طبعا انا مش هسكت وشوشو مش هيسكت فتكلمت معاها بس مكملتش دقيقه ولقيت 

دخل يشرح الزفته وطبعا مففهمتش حاجه

شكرا لاف تو بى ولو انى كنت فاكرك بنت

*_​


----------



## just member (22 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههه
بيحصل اكثر من هيك اخى العزيز
صدقنى...


----------



## Alexander.t (22 سبتمبر 2010)

اهم حاجه اننا عرفنا ان انت



> * ( جامد طحن و قمور اوى) *


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

يا سلام يا سلام


انا دخلت بقي ارخم

بس هه ههههههههههههه مفيش ممنوع علينا هندخل يعني هندخل هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> ههههههههه
> بيحصل اكثر من هيك اخى العزيز
> صدقنى...




هههههههههههه اكيد اكيد مش عندهم نظر:spor2:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لا مش شوفت حد عملها قبل كده ههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> _*طبعا لو قولت الكلام دا البنات مش هتصدق
> لكن الشباب هيصدق
> 
> اولا انا طبعا صدقونى مش بحب اعاكس اى بنت
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يالهوي ع كده *​


----------



## just member (22 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه اكيد اكيد مش عندهم نظر:spor2:


بالفعل هايدا اكيد يا روزى


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> بالفعل هايدا اكيد يا روزى




هههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا ده انا بهزر يا جوجو

هما اه مش عندهم نظر بس مش اوي يعني :smil12:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> ههههههههه
> بيحصل اكثر من هيك اخى العزيز
> صدقنى...


*ايوة بقا ايه اللي بيحصل اكتر من كده:a63:*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *يالهوي ع كده *​


*علشان تشوفوا بس بنات اليومين دووول 

بس طبعا اول ما اتعكست فى الشارع اضايقت  اوووى ومديت "قال اضايقت قال"


يا حول العالم يارب الدنيا اتقلبت حاجه غريبه
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا ده انا بهزر يا جوجو
> 
> هما اه مش عندهم نظر بس مش اوي يعني :smil12:


_
والولاد اللى بيعاكسوا برضوا مش عندهم نظر:a63:_​


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *علشان تشوفوا بس بنات اليومين دووول
> 
> بس طبعا اول ما اتعكست فى الشارع اضايقت  اوووى ومديت "قال اضايقت قال"
> 
> ...




هههههههههههه عشان تعرفوا بقي قد ايه المعاكسات بتضايق البنات

يلا يلا جربوا بقي شويه ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> _
> والولاد اللى بيعاكسوا برضوا مش عندهم نظر:a63:_​




هههههههههههه يبقي ربنا يشفيهم 

نصيحه بقي يعالجوا نظارهم ههههههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *علشان تشوفوا بس بنات اليومين دووول
> 
> بس طبعا اول ما اتعكست فى الشارع اضايقت  اوووى ومديت "قال اضايقت قال"
> 
> ...


*ياضنايا ياولدي*
*اتضايقت اوي كده:a63:*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه عشان تعرفوا بقي قد ايه المعاكسات بتضايق البنات
> 
> يلا يلا جربوا بقي شويه ههههههههههههه


_
انتى صدقتى ههههههه
وانتوا معظمكم بيفرح برضوا يا بنات:smil12:
_​


----------



## marcelino (22 سبتمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> اهم حاجه اننا عرفنا ان انت




:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## f Я a И k Ø (22 سبتمبر 2010)

> هههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا ده انا بهزر يا جوجو
> 
> هما اه مش عندهم نظر بس مش اوي يعني :smil12:​


ههههههههههههههههـ ..
​


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> _
> انتى صدقتى ههههههه
> وانتوا معظمكم بيفرح برضوا يا بنات:smil12:
> _​




ههههههههه صدقني مش كلهم

بس في بيفرحوا بالمعاكسات وفي بيضايقوا

يعني مش كله 

يلا ربنا معانا ومعاكم بقي ههههههههههههه:999:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> _
> انتى صدقتى ههههههه
> وانتوا معظمكم بيفرح برضوا يا بنات:smil12:
> _​


*يبقا عندها نقص:kap:*


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يبقا عندها نقص:kap:*




ميه ميه يا روكا

هو كده فعلا :yahoo:


----------



## just member (22 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا ده انا بهزر يا جوجو
> 
> هما اه مش عندهم نظر بس مش اوي يعني :smil12:


*بردو متفق معاكى*​


+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة بقا ايه اللي بيحصل اكتر من كده:a63:*​


*لا مش شيئ سيئ كتير يعنى
بس مواقف فعلا مش طريفة بالمرة

*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> *بردو متفق معاكى*​
> ​




كله متفق معايا فيه

اوف بقي :a82:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ميه ميه يا روكا
> 
> هو كده فعلا :yahoo:


*اي خدعة*
*لا داعي للتصفيق اكتفي بالتصويت:dance:*​


----------



## just member (22 سبتمبر 2010)

معلش خليها عليكي
مانتى الكبيرة يا روزى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> ​
> *لا مش شيئ سيئ كتير يعنى
> بس مواقف فعلا مش طريفة بالمرة
> 
> *​


*ايوة زي ايه كده يا جوجو*
*( اعترفات جوجو بالاكراه )*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اي خدعة*
> *لا داعي للتصفيق اكتفي بالتصويت:dance:*​




ههههههههههههه يا جامد انت يا جامد

يارافع راسنا هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه يا جامد انت يا جامد
> 
> يارافع راسنا هههههههههههههههههه


*ايوة ادعيلي بقا واعملي مظاهرة وبتاع عشان تعرفو:999:*​


----------



## just member (22 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة زي ايه كده يا جوجو*
> *( اعترفات جوجو بالاكراه )*​


*لا مش هعرف احكى شيئ معين
ما علينا بقى يا روكا
اعتبرى مو حاكيت شيئ
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 سبتمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> *لا مش هعرف احكى شيئ معين
> ما علينا بقى يا روكا
> اعتبرى مو حاكيت شيئ
> *​


*اوكي يا جوجو ماعليك انت وحدك انا مالي:a63:*​


----------



## elamer1000 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*يا حبيبى المعاكسة دى مرحلة اولى ربنا يستر عليك ومتقفش فيك واحدة*

*يا أمووووووووووووووووور*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## love2be (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*انا عارف أن الحقيقة مرة بس لازم تتقبلوها يا بنات و تعرفوا ان لكل ظالم نهاية 
م حنا ياما عكسنا بس انتم اللى مكنتوش مقدرين الرجالة بيتعبوا أد ايه و هما بيعاكسوا 

معلش بقى يا (روكا) انتى و (روزى) 


البنات طلعوا معاش مبكر ​*


----------



## sony_33 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *يبقا عندها نقص:kap:*


يبقى عندها نقص فى عدد مرات المعاكسات
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​


----------



## sony_33 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*وبالنسبة للموقف دى ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة
يا ما حصل معايا
قصدى انا فاتح محل
فكل شوية تدخلى بنت تقولى عايزة كذا
ال يعنى حيشترو ال ( بس على مين)
هى دى المعاكسات صح ولا انا كنت فاهم غلط
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *انا عارف أن الحقيقة مرة بس لازم تتقبلوها يا بنات و تعرفوا ان لكل ظالم نهاية ​*
> * م حنا ياما عكسنا بس انتم اللى مكنتوش مقدرين الرجالة بيتعبوا أد ايه و هما بيعاكسوا ​*
> *​*
> * معلش بقى يا (روكا) انتى و (روزى) ​*
> ...




ههههههههههههههه معاش مبكر كمان

يلا ربنا يتولاهم بقي برحمته هههههههههه:kap:​


----------



## govany shenoda (23 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههه معاكست الولاد من علامات الساعه
ههههههههههه ياحرام صعبتو عليا ولهي
بتتعبو خالص 
كل الي عملتوه بيطلع علي عينيكو​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 سبتمبر 2010)

> *وبالنسبة للموقف دى ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة
> يا ما حصل معايا
> قصدى انا فاتح محل
> فكل شوية تدخلى بنت تقولى عايزة كذا
> ...




هههههههههه

هيبدأ بقى الافتكاسات كل واحد هيقلب فى دفاتره القديمة

اى موقف هيقولك اه معاكسة ههههههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 سبتمبر 2010)

> هههههههههههههههه معاكست الولاد من علامات الساعه
> ههههههههههه ياحرام صعبتو عليا ولهي
> بتتعبو خالص
> كل الي عملتوه بيطلع علي عينيكو


 

ههههههههه عندك حق

يللا يا اولاد جيه ميعاد النصايح

انصحكوا عدلوا من لبسكوا شوية متلبسوش

لا قصير ولا ضيق عشان متتعاكسوش

هههههههههه​


----------



## MATTEW (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*حصلت مره و انا ماشي مع امي 

مقدرتش اتكلم ههههههههههههههه 

بس حاجه حلوه المعاكسات دي 

مش عارف البنات مش بتحب تتعاكس ليه 
ههههههه

*


----------



## govany shenoda (23 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههه عندك حق
> 
> يللا يا اولاد جيه ميعاد النصايح
> 
> ...


iههههههههههههههههههههه 
قصير ايه بس ياقمر 
قولي بلاش تسقط البنطلون وال.............................يبان ههههههههههه
او تلبس بدي احمر او بينك
ربنا يحافظ عليكو من الي اكتر من المعكسات هههههههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (23 سبتمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> اهم حاجه اننا عرفنا ان انت


 حسيت بردك اكتر رد عجبنى :99:


----------



## tasoni queena (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*



حصلت مره و انا ماشي مع امي 

مقدرتش اتكلم ههههههههههههههه 

بس حاجه حلوه المعاكسات دي 

مش عارف البنات مش بتحب تتعاكس ليه 
ههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اتعاكست مرة وانت ماشى مع مامتك

الموضوع اتطور اووى

مع انى معرفش ابدا حد حصلت معاه ده قبل كده

ولا حد بيعمل كده

الموضوع منتشر وانا مأخدتش بالى منه خالص ولا ايه 

هههههههههههههه​​​*​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 سبتمبر 2010)

> iههههههههههههههههههههه
> قصير ايه بس ياقمر
> قولي بلاش تسقط البنطلون وال.............................يبان ههههههههههه
> او تلبس بدي احمر او بينك
> ربنا يحافظ عليكو من الي اكتر من المعكسات هههههههههههه



ههههههههههه

متمشوش فى شوارع ظلمة لوحدكوا

لتتخطفوا بعد كده​


----------



## MATTEW (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههه بس كانم بنات مدرسه الصنايع 

كان شويه و واحده هتطلع مطوه و تغزني 

و انا مامي خافت عليا ههههههههههههههههههههه 

مش بهزر صدقيني كنت انا و امي ماشيين في شارع رئيسي عادي لقيت بت بتقولي انت يا جميل ماشي مع المو.. 

انا طبعا مقدرتش اتكلم و امي جمبي هههههههه
*


----------



## MATTEW (23 سبتمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> iههههههههههههههههههههه
> قصير ايه بس ياقمر
> قولي بلاش تسقط البنطلون وال.............................يبان ههههههههههه
> او تلبس بدي احمر او بينك
> ربنا يحافظ عليكو من الي اكتر من المعكسات هههههههههههه



*بدي احمر و بينك كمان هزلت فين الشباب دول 

اه لو راحم قسم شرطه يتعلمم يلبسم صح هههههههه 
*


----------



## govany shenoda (23 سبتمبر 2010)

mattew قال:


> *بدي احمر و بينك كمان هزلت فين الشباب دول
> 
> اه لو راحم قسم شرطه يتعلمم يلبسم صح هههههههه
> *



دول كتير خالص وموجودين في اي حته
بس لو راحو قسم يتعلمو من الظابط ولا من المسجين
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*



هههههههههه بس كانم بنات مدرسه الصنايع 

كان شويه و واحده هتطلع مطوه و تغزني 

و انا مامي خافت عليا ههههههههههههههههههههه 

مش بهزر صدقيني كنت انا و امي ماشيين في شارع رئيسي عادي لقيت بت بتقولي انت يا جميل ماشي مع المو.. 

انا طبعا مقدرتش اتكلم و امي جمبي هههههههه


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ههههههههههه  لا ليك حق تخاف

ومامتك تخاف عليك دول متشردين​*​​

لالا بجد الموضوع طلع كبير انا مش واخدة بالى خالص

ههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## MATTEW (23 سبتمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> دول كتير خالص وموجودين في اي حته
> بس لو راحو قسم يتعلمو من الظابط ولا من المسجين
> هههههههههههههههه



*هتلعمم من اول ميخشم باب القسم هههههههه هما بس يعتبوه *


----------



## MATTEW (23 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> ههههههههههه  لا ليك حق تخاف
> 
> ...



*ايوه يا بنتي فيه بس نسبه قليله جدا لا تتعدي ال 90 % ههههههههههه
*


----------



## tasoni queena (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*



ايوه يا بنتي فيه بس نسبه قليله جدا لا تتعدي ال 90 % ههههههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*بس لا انا كده اطمنت عليكوا*

*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## Critic (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*بيحصل اكتر من كدة*

*مرة اخويا كان ماشى فى الشارع و فى بنتين فضلوا ماشيين وراه لمدة نص ساعة و هو منفض*
*و دخل محل يشرب عصير استنوه برا و لما طلع قاموا قالولوا** : *
*((((ها بئا دوختنا وراك عايزنا نروح معاك فين)))*
*و طبعا اخويا نفضلهم هههههههههههه*

*و انا مرة كنت داخل محل لاحظت ان فى بنت مركزة جدا معايا و انا معرفش مين دى اصلا !*
*و هى طلعت قبلى و انا طلعت بعدها و فوجئت ان ماما واقفة برا (بالصدفة) و تعرف البنت دى و وقفت معاها*
*انا سلمت من بعيد على ماما علشان محرجش البنت اللى واقفة معاها و روحت البيت و ماما حكتلى بعدها ان البنت دى قالتها (بتكلمها جد) شوفيلى عريس...مش ده ابنك بردو ما تشوفيه ده زى العسل ....و ماما بردو نفضتلها ههههههههههه*

*البنات خلاص يا ولداااااااااااااه هههههههههه*


----------



## MATTEW (23 سبتمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *بيحصل اكتر من كدة*
> 
> *مرة اخويا كان ماشى فى الشارع و فى بنتين فضلوا ماشيين وراه لمدة نص ساعة و هو منفض*
> *و دخل محل يشرب عصير استنوه برا و لما طلع قاموا قالولوا** : *
> ...



*شكلك حلو  ياد ممكن اتقدم  ههههههههه *


----------



## Critic (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*



شكلك حلو ياد ممكن اتقدم ههههههههه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لا يا كبير ماتخدش فى بالك دى بعيد عنك نظرها ضعيف*
*و بعدين خلينا اخوات احسن هههههههههههه*


----------



## نغم (23 سبتمبر 2010)

اسم الله عليكوا طلعتو كلم قمامير ويتتعاكسوا اكثر من بنات المنتدى 
موضوع اول مرة اسمع فيه وبقيت مش مستغربة انه البنت تخطب الولد فى السنين القادمة 
هو انتو ليه مستغربين وشيفين البنت بتعمل شى غريب والولد كانه شى طبيعى فيه  وهى لاْ ؟؟؟
وايضا الموضوع غلط  وخطية ان كان من البنت ولا من الولد عجيب ااى نوع من البنات تتجرء تعاكس ولد عقلى مش متخيل الموقف 
يارب استر


----------



## MATTEW (23 سبتمبر 2010)

Critic قال:


> *لا يا كبير ماتخدش فى بالك دى بعيد عنك نظرها ضعيف*
> *و بعدين خلينا اخوات احسن هههههههههههه*



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

*


----------



## love2be (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*خلاص بقى يا رجالة معدش فى بنات تتعاكس 

أنا بقترح نستورد بنات من كوكب تانى عشان نعاكسهم  ننسى المحلى شوية 

سمعت انهم معليهمش جمارك خلال الشهر ده 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## ميرنا (23 سبتمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *بيحصل اكتر من كدة*
> 
> *مرة اخويا كان ماشى فى الشارع و فى بنتين فضلوا ماشيين وراه لمدة نص ساعة و هو منفض*
> *و دخل محل يشرب عصير استنوه برا و لما طلع قاموا قالولوا** : *
> ...


 


mattew قال:


> *شكلك حلو ياد ممكن اتقدم ههههههههه *


 


critic قال:


> *لا يا كبير ماتخدش فى بالك دى بعيد عنك نظرها ضعيف*
> *و بعدين خلينا اخوات احسن هههههههههههه*


 
:12f616~137::12f616~137::12f616~137:
بامانة تحف انتو الاتنين


----------



## Nemo (23 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
حصلت قبل كده مع اخويا وصديق ليا وحكالى 
بس احنا بنات جامدة نتعاكس بس هههههههههههههه


----------



## love2be (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*






[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG] 

عشان تصدقوا كلامى 

ههههههههههه*​


----------



## Nemo (23 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
جميلة دى


----------



## govany shenoda (23 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه حلوه اوووووووووووي الصوره ديه
طب شوف الولد بصراحه كده حد فيكم شبه ده؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 سبتمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *انا عارف أن الحقيقة مرة بس لازم تتقبلوها يا بنات و تعرفوا ان لكل ظالم نهاية
> م حنا ياما عكسنا بس انتم اللى مكنتوش مقدرين الرجالة بيتعبوا أد ايه و هما بيعاكسوا
> 
> معلش بقى يا (روكا) انتى و (روزى)
> ...


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*دول مش يطلعو ابببببدا:gy0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 سبتمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> يبقى عندها نقص فى عدد مرات المعاكسات
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​


*ههههههههههههههه*
*تفتكر يا عم الحج:t9:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 سبتمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *وبالنسبة للموقف دى ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة
> يا ما حصل معايا
> قصدى انا فاتح محل
> فكل شوية تدخلى بنت تقولى عايزة كذا
> ...


*استاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااذ:closedeye*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*الله عليكم كريتيك وماتيو هههههههههههه*​


----------



## love2be (23 سبتمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> هههههههههههه حلوه اوووووووووووي الصوره ديه
> طب شوف الولد بصراحه كده حد فيكم شبه ده؟؟؟؟؟​



انا احلى منه بشوية

حتى الواد الصغير مش عتقينة
​


----------



## sony_33 (23 سبتمبر 2010)

*احلى حاجة فى الموضوع دة انة بين ان الشباب الى هنا كلو
كان بيتعاكس
يلة هو حد شايف حاجة
هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## losivertheprince (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح
أخى العزيز Love2be
فى البداية أنا لم اتعرض لهذا الموقف ............ ليس بهذه الطريقة ولكن ما ياتى سريعاً يزول سريعاً .......
أى ماذا سيحدث بعد ان تاتى فتاة وتقول هذا الكلام هل المتوقع منى ان أقف وأتاملها واتامل ملامحها وبناءاً على شكلها العام أقرر كلامى ونظراتى.............
أنظر انت إليها أنت من وجهة نظر الشخص المتفرج ................ من المنظور الاعلى قليلاً بعيداً عن الحدث نفسه
أى كلام هذا لست انكر ان هناك موقف حدث لك فعلاً فأى فتاة هذه بل ................ ماتراها فاعلة بنفسها بعدها ....
ولماذا تحيط نفسكم بفتاة تراك جميل الهيئة ( واكيد ان داخلك اجمل بكثير ) وأذا رأت شاب اكثر وسامة تراها مهرولة وساعية إليه ..............
انا مش قصدى حاجة غير انى انتقد الموقف .......... مش من ناحيتك لكن من ناحية تغير الاخلاق والمستوى المتدنى الذى نراه .............
المعتاد ان تكون الفتاة جميلة برقتها وبخفرها وبحيائها وظلها الذى لايكاد يلامس الآرض .........
فأذا بنا نتمنى او ننتظر إلى الفتاة التى تأتى لتعلن انها معجبة بنا ...........
انا مش معترض على موضوع ان البنت تعبر عن مشاعرها ولكن الاهم ان تكون مشاعرها صحيحة وموجهة للاتجاه الصحيح لكى لايبعدها تيار أخر عن شاطئ الأمن والراحة النفسية و الروحية .........

متأسف لأطالتى وتوضيح مرة أخرى انا لست معترض على الموقف الذى حدث لك ولكنى اتعجب فقط من المدى الذى يتعامل به الشباب مع بعضهم

شكراً لسعة صدرك لتحملى
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*هو محصلش ان حد يجي يقولي اني جامد طحن*
*لاني مش جامد ولا اعرف يعني اية طحن *

*بس بيبأة في نظرات اعجاب *
*مش شرط انها توقف في وسط الشارع وتشتري مايكرفون كبير وتقولي اني جامد طحن*

*موضوع حلو يا امور*​


----------



## sony_33 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*اية ياشباب احنا بنهزر
بنات اية ومعاكسات اية
انتو قلبتو الموضوع جد لية
طب وحياتكو محمشى فى الشارع تانى غير مع محرم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## love2be (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا جامد انت يا بتاع المحرم 

عموما 
انا سعيد جدا بمشاركات احلى و اجمل اعضاء المنتدى*​


----------



## zama (25 سبتمبر 2010)

MATTEW قال:


> *زاما مفركش المواضيع الظريفه
> 
> متجيش الموضوع ده تاني ياد
> 
> ...



:a63::a63:

لأ هاجى تانى ..


----------



## Nemo (25 سبتمبر 2010)

ايه ده الموضوع ضلم كده ليه
مالكو قلبتوها غم هههههههههه شفتوا عشان تعرفوا ان احنا الفكاهة بتاعتكو
بلييييييييز يا لاف تو بى متقولش ممنوع للبنات عشان مينقلبش غم ههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*صلوا ع النبي يا رداله

ووحدوا الله كده

شكل الشيطان دخل هنا​*


----------



## Nemo (25 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *صلوا ع النبي يا رداله
> 
> ووحدوا الله كده
> 
> شكل الشيطان دخل هنا​*





 واضح مانتو موجودين من غير بنوتة تظبطلكوا الموضوع ههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

Nemo قال:


> واضح مانتو موجودين من غير بنوتة تظبطلكوا الموضوع ههههههههههههه




*هههههههههههههههههههههه
ماهو البنات دخلوا من هنا
الموضوع ضلم من هنا
وقلب بغم هما كده البنات
يجوا ويجبيبوا الخير معاهم :a63:*​


----------



## Nemo (25 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ماهو البنات دخلوا من هنا
> الموضوع ضلم من هنا
> وقلب بغم هما كده البنات
> يجوا ويجبيبوا الخير معاهم :a63:*​





لا محدش مننا دخل من كتير انتو اللى بتخانقوا بعض 
مش معاكو بنانيت تنعنش الموضوع عشان تحرموا تقولوا للرجال فقط ها كوبه
فليسقط فليسقط الموضوع الرجالى فقط !!!! 
هههههههههههههه   :beee:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

Nemo قال:


> لا محدش مننا دخل من كتير انتو اللى بتخانقوا بعض
> مش معاكو بنانيت تنعنش الموضوع عشان تحرموا تقولوا للرجال فقط ها كوبه
> فليسقط فليسقط الموضوع الرجالى فقط !!!!
> هههههههههههههه   :beee:



*
البت دي دسيسه يا رداله
ولازم نموتها عشان تبقي عبره
لمن تسول له نفسه 

ايه الكلام الكبير اللي بقوله ده :hlp:*​


----------



## Nemo (25 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> البت دي دسيسه يا رداله
> ولازم نموتها عشان تبقي عبره
> لمن تسول له نفسه
> ...




انا ورايا رداله بشنبات تجف عليها الصجر ها


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> انا ورايا رداله بشنبات تجف عليها الصجر ها




_*ولا بيهشنا 

احنا جدها وجدود*_​


----------



## MATTEW (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*بس يا حبيبي انت وهي روحم من هنا 

و انت ياد يا زاما زي مقلتلك متخشش الموضوع ده تاني 
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

mattew قال:


> *بس يا حبيبي انت وهي روحم من هنا
> *




*من عينيه يا معلمي*​


----------



## Nemo (25 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *من عينيه يا معلمي*​





ايه دا انت خفت كده ليه ؟؟؟
وانا كمان من عينيا هههههههههه


----------



## MATTEW (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*ايوه كده ياد يا كوكو و انتي يا نيمو اسمعي الكلام علشان انا لما بتعصب ببقي واحد تاني 

يلا بره من هنا 
*


----------



## Nemo (25 سبتمبر 2010)

mattew قال:


> *ايوه كده ياد يا كوكو و انتي يا نيمو اسمعي الكلام علشان انا لما بتعصب ببقي واحد تاني
> 
> يلا بره من هنا
> *





حاااضر حاضر بس متزوقش
بتبقى واحد تانى مين ها قولى؟؟؟


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*ده ايه ده*
*لا بس هم عاوزين يحطوها في البنات وخلاص*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*عادي ممكن تصي في الايام ديه ان البنت تعكس*
*بس ديه اكيد مجنونة*
*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههه​ 
الولاد وقعوا فى بعض leasantr​ 
احنا نروح القسم وكل واحد يأخد حقه

كلمة حق مايكل هو اللى وقع بينهم :a63:​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ليه يا بنات هو حصل ايه*

*خناقة ولا ايه بالضبط:a63:*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> ايه دا انت خفت كده ليه ؟؟؟
> وانا كمان من عينيا هههههههههه



*الطيب احسن يا نيموو
ده واد شرير وانا عرفه
انتي خوفتي انتي كمان
الحال من بعضه يختي*​


mattew قال:


> *ايوه كده ياد يا كوكو و انتي يا نيمو اسمعي الكلام علشان انا لما بتعصب ببقي واحد تاني
> 
> يلا بره من هنا
> *



*هو انتي من اللي بيتحولوا لما بيغضبوا
ربنا يكفينا شرك ياعم*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه​
> الولاد وقعوا فى بعض leasantr​
> احنا نروح القسم وكل واحد يأخد حقه
> 
> كلمة حق مايكل هو اللى وقع بينهم :a63:​




*ههههههههههههههه
هي دي كلمه الحق بتاعتك يابت
لا محضر خير يختي
وبعدين انا طول عمري ملاك
بحب اعمل خير مش اوقع حد*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ليه يا بنات هو حصل ايه*
> 
> *خناقة ولا ايه بالضبط:a63:*
> *هههههههههههههههه*​




*خناقه كبيره قووي
وهنشوف دم للصبح
وشكله هيبقي دمي انا :kap:*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *هي دي كلمه الحق بتاعتك يابت*
> *لا محضر خير يختي*
> *وبعدين انا طول عمري ملاك*
> ...


 



*كلو الا كلمة ملاك ديه*
*ربنا يستر من الكلمة ديه*
*هههههههههههههههه*

:kap::kap:​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*اييييييييه كلوكم على مايكللل 
كدا مش عدل
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *كلو الا كلمة ملاك ديه*
> *ربنا يستر من الكلمة ديه*
> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> :kap::kap:​




*ههههههههههههههه

عندك اعتراض يابت :nunu0000:*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *خناقه كبيره قووي
> وهنشوف دم للصبح
> وشكله هيبقي دمي انا :kap:*​


_*واحنا فى الخدمه يا مايكل*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *اييييييييه كلوكم على مايكللل
> كدا مش عدل
> *​




*حبيبي يا أبو أحمد
شوف شغلك معايا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> _*واحنا فى الخدمه يا مايكل*_​




*بتحب تخدم انا عارف

شايلينك للكبيره يا معلمي*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *عندك اعتراض يابت :nunu0000:*​


 

*عندي مليون اعتراض*

*عندك اي مانع :spor2:*

*وضب العصاية ديه واطلع برة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 سبتمبر 2010)

> *ههههههههههههههه
> هي دي كلمه الحق بتاعتك يابت
> لا محضر خير يختي
> وبعدين انا طول عمري ملاك
> بحب اعمل خير مش اوقع حد*​


 

ههههههههههه

لا انا فى الحق حق يا مايكل​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *عندي مليون اعتراض*
> 
> *عندك اي مانع :spor2:*
> 
> ...




*لو طلعت بره هروح ع الاذاعه
واشوف شغلي هناك وانتي عرفه شغلي كويس
ايه رايك بقي يابت leasantr*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> لا انا فى الحق حق يا مايكل​



*هتقوليلي يختي

كوووووووبه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 سبتمبر 2010)

> _*اييييييييه كلوكم على مايكللل
> كدا مش عدل
> *_​




ولا تزعل انت جيت فى جمل

مايكل هو اللى حرض بس

انما هيرو هو اللى نفذ

وهو راح وسوس لهم ههههههههه​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> _*واحنا فى الخدمه يا مايكل*_​


 
*خدمة ايه بس*
*خد مايكل وامسكو ايدين بعض*
*واخرجو من هنا:wub:*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *لو طلعت بره هروح ع الاذاعه*
> *واشوف شغلي هناك وانتي عرفه شغلي كويس*
> 
> *ايه رايك بقي يابت leasantr*​


 



*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يادي النيلة*
*اذاعه ايه ديه كمان*
*مش برضه انت مسافر*
:cry2:​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 سبتمبر 2010)

> *هتقوليلي يختي
> 
> كوووووووبه*​


 
ههههههههه كوووووبة ههههههههه

وانت حنفى​


----------



## MATTEW (25 سبتمبر 2010)

nemo قال:


> حاااضر حاضر بس متزوقش
> بتبقى واحد تانى مين ها قولى؟؟؟



*ببقي شخص مرعب هههههههه خليكي بعيده احسن *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ولا تزعل انت جيت فى جمل
> 
> مايكل هو اللى حرض بس
> 
> ...



*ملاك من يومك يابت*​


++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *خدمة ايه بس*
> *خد مايكل وامسكو ايدين بعض*
> *واخرجو من هنا:wub:*​



*عجباني الحته دي :a63:*​


++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *يادي النيلة*
> *اذاعه ايه ديه كمان*
> *مش برضه انت مسافر*
> :cry2:​



*هههههههههههههههه
مسافر كمان ساعه لسه
وممكن الغي السفر ومش اروح الشغل
عشان ارخم عليكي في الاذاعه
انا بحب اخدم بس يا كوكي
*​


tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههه كوووووبة ههههههههه
> 
> وانت حنفى​



*وانتي تفيده :a63:*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *يادي النيلة*
> *اذاعه ايه ديه كمان*
> *مش برضه انت مسافر*
> :cry2:​


_*لالالالا السفر اتلغى مش كدا يا كوتش


*_​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *بتحب تخدم انا عارف
> 
> شايلينك للكبيره يا معلمي*​


*اصلى يا معلم*​


----------



## MATTEW (25 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه​
> الولاد وقعوا فى بعض leasantr​
> احنا نروح القسم وكل واحد يأخد حقه
> 
> كلمة حق مايكل هو اللى وقع بينهم :a63:​



*بس يا بت مايكل ده حبيب قلبي صح ياد :nunu0000:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> _*لالالالا السفر اتلغى مش كدا يا كوتش
> 
> 
> *_​



*انت تؤمر يا حبي
لو عايزني الغيه الغيه
احنا عندنا كام كاترين يعني leasantr*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

MATTEW قال:


> *بس يا بت مايكل ده حبيب قلبي صح ياد :nunu0000:*




*صح ياد :a63:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 سبتمبر 2010)

> _*لالالالا السفر اتلغى مش كدا يا كوتش*_




اتلغى ......

لا حرام عليك

متقولش كده هههههههه​


----------



## MATTEW (25 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هو انتي من اللي بيتحولوا لما بيغضبوا
> ربنا يكفينا شرك ياعم*​



*ياد مش انا لسه موريك الوش التاني فاكر ولا لأ :budo:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اتلغى ......
> 
> لا حرام عليك
> 
> متقولش كده هههههههه​



*هههههههههههههههههه
متزعليش قوي يا كووبه
هريحك مني كمان ساعه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

mattew قال:


> *ياد مش انا لسه موريك الوش التاني فاكر ولا لأ :budo:*




*وش تاني مين وفين
زهايمر بقي وبنسي 
ربنا مايوريك *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*اللى تشوفه انتا يا ابو عمو

بس البنت تاسونى و كاترين مش عايزين نشوفهم هنا تانى:bud:
*​


----------



## MATTEW (25 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *وش تاني مين وفين
> زهايمر بقي وبنسي
> ربنا مايوريك *​



*زهايمر :cry2:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *اللى تشوفه انتا يا ابو عمو
> 
> بس البنت تاسونى و كاترين مش عايزين نشوفهم هنا تانى:bud:
> *​



*نخلص عليهم يا معلمي
انت ادبحهم مره
وانا ادبحهم تاني مره
عشان دول بـ 7 ارواح *​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> *عجباني الحته دي :a63:*​


 
*مبلاش تعجبك*
*يلا يلا هنرش مية*
*متخلنيش اجبلك امن المنتدى*
​


mikel coco قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *مسافر كمان ساعه لسه*
> *وممكن الغي السفر ومش اروح الشغل*
> *عشان ارخم عليكي في الاذاعه*
> ...


 

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*قلتلي تلغي*
*لالا مش ناقصة والنبي*
*اصلا متقدرش تلغي خلاص*

*مش هيكون تقل فالازاعه
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *نخلص عليهم يا معلمي
> انت ادبحهم مره
> وانا ادبحهم تاني مره
> عشان دول بـ 7 اراواح *​


*متقلقش فى عيابك يا برنس هقوم بالواجب 
بس ابقى صليلى
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

mattew قال:


> *زهايمر :cry2:*




*متعملش في نفسك كده يابني*​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 سبتمبر 2010)

> *بس يا بت مايكل ده حبيب قلبي صح ياد :nunu0000:*




حبيب قلبك :a63: 

ايوة يبقى انت الشريك الثالث leasantr

للتوقيع اللى حصل ده ههههههههه

انت ساعدتهم برضه صح يا ماتيو :spor2:

الانكار مش هيفيدك :hlp:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *مبلاش تعجبك*
> *يلا يلا هنرش مية*
> *متخلنيش اجبلك امن المنتدى*
> ​
> ...



*خلاص ممكن اقعد في الاذاعه الساعه دي
واشوف شغلي برحتي هنااااااك
قلت ايه يا بت*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*يا جماعه بالراحه مش بالضرورى تكون كل الموا ضيع واخده طابع الجد
احنا كلنا عيله واحده واخوات وعادى لو فى موضوع  دخله هزار ووقت ترفيهى جميل بنقضيه مع بعض طالما صاحب الموضوع متقبل ده واخد المشاركات بروح جميله يبقى مفيش مشكله *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *متقلقش فى عيابك يا برنس هقوم بالواجب
> بس ابقى صليلى
> *​




*قدها وقدود يا حبي
صليلي انت
عشان انا بجاهد في سبيل الله
شغل بقي وقطع انفاس*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*دبح اييه *
*هو احنا بالصومال وانا مش عارفة*

*تاسوني ايه رايك نعمل هجوم*
*مينفعش كدة برضه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *يا جماعه بالراحه مش بالضرورى تكون كل الموا ضيع واخده طابع الجد
> احنا كلنا عيله واحده واخوات وعادى لو فى موضوع  دخله هزار ووقت ترفيهى جميل بنقضيه مع بعض طالما صاحب الموضوع متقبل ده واخد المشاركات بروح جميله يبقى مفيش مشكله *




*هو فين الموضوع ده يا دونا
الموضوع باظ والحمد لله
والبركه في كاترين وكووينا
شوفي شغلك معاهم بقي
والنبي لتخليهم بشريطه *​


----------



## MATTEW (25 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *متعملش في نفسك كده يابني*​



*طاااااااااااااايب يا مايكل والله لقوله :cry2:*


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *دبح اييه *
> *هو احنا بالصومال وانا مش عارفة*
> 
> *تاسوني ايه رايك نعمل هجوم*
> *مينفعش كدة برضه*​


*واحنا القادمون من الخلف

روحوا ناموا واصحوا بعد تلت سنين بلا هجوم
*​


----------



## MATTEW (25 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> حبيب قلبك :a63:
> 
> ايوة يبقى انت الشريك الثالث leasantr
> 
> ...



*ايوه انا الشريك السابع :t31:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

MATTEW قال:


> *طاااااااااااااايب يا مايكل والله لقوله :cry2:*




:a63: :a63: :a63:​


----------



## MATTEW (25 سبتمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا جماعه بالراحه مش بالضرورى تكون كل الموا ضيع واخده طابع الجد
> احنا كلنا عيله واحده واخوات وعادى لو فى موضوع  دخله هزار ووقت ترفيهى جميل بنقضيه مع بعض طالما صاحب الموضوع متقبل ده واخد المشاركات بروح جميله يبقى مفيش مشكله *



*موضوع ايه يا دونا :kap:*


----------



## MATTEW (25 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هو فين الموضوع ده يا دونا
> الموضوع باظ والحمد لله
> والبركه في كاترين وكووينا
> شوفي شغلك معاهم بقي
> والنبي لتخليهم بشريطه *​


*
انا متفق معاك تماما عايزينهم يبقي كده 

عضو موقوف 

اما انا شرير شراره:cry2:
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

_*دا مبقاش موضوع يا دونا زى ماقال مايكل البركه فى كاترين وتاسونى*_​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 سبتمبر 2010)

> *نخلص عليهم يا معلمي
> انت ادبحهم مره
> وانا ادبحهم تاني مره
> عشان دول بـ 7 ارواح *




انت هتخلص علينا مرة وهو مرة

يبقى فضلنا 5 ارواح يا واد

ده غير الاحتياطى تحت البلاطة فيه كتير​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 سبتمبر 2010)

> _*اللى تشوفه انتا يا ابو عمو
> 
> بس البنت تاسونى و كاترين مش عايزين نشوفهم هنا تانى:bud:*_




يبقى لموا عزالكوا وارحلوا لموضوع تانى

واحنا وراكوا بردو غتاتة تناحة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هو فين الموضوع ده يا دونا
> الموضوع باظ والحمد لله
> والبركه في كاترين وكووينا
> شوفي شغلك معاهم بقي
> والنبي لتخليهم بشريطه *​



*انت متخيل يعنى انى هبيع كاترين وكووينا 
انسى leasantr ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> انت هتخلص علينا مرة وهو مرة
> 
> يبقى فضلنا 5 ارواح يا واد
> 
> ده غير الاحتياطى تحت البلاطة فيه كتير​




*ماهو عشان انا حونين وملاك
كفايه عليكم مرتين بس*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> يبقى لموا عزالكوا وارحلوا لموضوع تانى
> 
> واحنا وراكوا بردو غتاتة تناحة​


*صاحب الموضوع مش عايز اى بنت تدخل الموضوع دا

الموضوع اللى جمبنا بينده عليكوا اجروووا لموا عزالكوا

واحنا برضوا وراكم غتاته:a63:
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> يبقى لموا عزالكوا وارحلوا لموضوع تانى
> 
> واحنا وراكوا بردو غتاتة تناحة​




*غتاته تناحه
قلتش انا حاجه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 سبتمبر 2010)

> *دبح اييه
> هو احنا بالصومال وانا مش عارفة
> 
> تاسوني ايه رايك نعمل هجوم
> مينفعش كدة برضه*​




انا على اهبة الاستعداد

حلو اهبة دى هههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *انت متخيل يعنى انى هبيع كاترين وكووينا
> انسى leasantr ​*




*هي بقت كده يا دونا
عشان هما بنات يعني
بتيجي ع الولاد الغلابه
احمر يوم واحد بس
واخلي كل البنات بشريطه :hlp:*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*what's the mining of اهبه؟*​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 سبتمبر 2010)

> انت متخيل يعنى انى هبيع كاترين وكووينا
> انسى leasantr ​


 
اووووووبا

الكلمة دى قفلت الموضوع يا مايكل

شكلكوا بقى وحش اوى هههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اووووووبا
> 
> الكلمة دى قفلت الموضوع يا مايكل
> 
> شكلكوا بقى وحش اوى هههههههههه​




*شوفتي بقي يا دووونا
خليتي الكووبه تشمت فينا
اشوف فيكم شهور يا بنات*​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 سبتمبر 2010)

> *ماهو عشان انا حونين وملاك
> كفايه عليكم مرتين بس*




دى مش حونية 

ده اخركم

ويللا يا مايكل عشان تلحق القطر​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> دى مش حونية
> 
> ده اخركم
> 
> ويللا يا مايكل عشان تلحق القطر​




*مش هركب قطر
هركب التروماي :a63:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 سبتمبر 2010)

> _*صاحب الموضوع مش عايز اى بنت تدخل الموضوع دا
> 
> الموضوع اللى جمبنا بينده عليكوا اجروووا لموا عزالكوا
> 
> ...




هههههههههه

صاحب الموضوع مقلش حاجة

مش فاضى بيتخانق هههههههه

وبعدين انتوا مش اد تناحتنا انا معايا دليل على الغلاسة

خد اهو 

عضوة حزب الغلاسة

هههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> صاحب الموضوع مقلش حاجة
> 
> ...




*بق وبس :smil16:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 سبتمبر 2010)

> *غتاته تناحه
> قلتش انا حاجه*​



انا معترفة من زمان

اتعلم تفك الخط بقى اهوو

عضوة حزب الغلاسة​ 
ههههههههههه

​


----------



## zama (25 سبتمبر 2010)

أولاً لى عتاب بسيط ، ليه غيرت أسلوبك الجميل التنظيمى المعنصر ؟؟

دا من الأشياء الجميلة التى تميزك ..



> *بما انك مش عايزنى اتكلم عن حد فهتكلم عن نفسى بس*
> 
> *صراحة مش بحب التفلسف الزيادة*



لا يا أخى ، لست أنا من يرفض أنك تتكلم عن لسان الجميع ،

لكن 

بما أنك لا تملتك صلاحية التحدث بالأنابة فأننى أرسلت لك رجاء علنى لكى لا تقع بخطئها مجدداً ،

لكن للأسف وقعت مجدداً ،



> *تجعل من نفسط "المنطقى" الوحيد و باقى العالم هم "جهلة"*



لا أعرف مجدداً سر تحدثك لى بالإنابة ، 

هل ترى أن ذلك يكسبك إقناعاً لكلامك ؟؟ 

هل ترى أن التجمهر ضدى يؤثر بى ؟؟

من فضلك تكلم بلسانك فقط ..



> *صراحة مش بحب التفلسف الزيادة*



أى تفلسف تكلمت أنا به ؟؟ !!

هل من يتكلم من نبع داخله و خلفيته الحياتية يسمى *تفلسف *؟؟ !! 

أننى ذكرت بأسلوب مبسط وجهة نظرى ..

أننى ذكرت وجهة نظرى بدون أى أساليب سوفسطائية (( تعكس منظور الحق )) ..



> *الموضوع لطيف و فى جو مرح و على اساس كدة دخلت اقضى وقت ظريف بين اخواتى*


*
أكرر مجدداً ..*

هزار و تلطيف جو كمان !! 

سأتيك بمثل بما تفضل أن ترى ..

أخى العزيز / كريتك ،

هناك فرق بين فكاهة *قداسة البابا* المتناسبة مع الموضوع ، بين أى فنان / مونولوجيست ..

كلا الشخصيتان المطروحتان بالمثال لم يخطئوا ، لكن (( *لكل مقام مقال* )) ..

تخيل لو أنتهج البابا أسلوب الكوميديان لأصبح أسلوبه ملئ بالإبتذال و الأسفاف ..

أنا لست ضد الدعابة بالحوار فأسهل سبل الأقناع و كسب الأخر هى *البشاشة  * ،

لكن عند تحول الدعابة إلى تهريج *فذلك حقى بإدلاء رأيئ* ..

==

أسمحلى أختلف معك أخى كريتك ،

*الحوار ليس بالأديان فقط *، لكن مائدة الحوار متنوعة 

(( مشاكل أجتماعية ، سياسية ، صحية ، علمية ، ألخ )) ..

==

سبق لى و أنا ضحت أننى أعترضت برأيئ على طريقة المزايدة بطرح الموضوع ،

*من الأفضل أننا نطرح قضية نتناقش فيها و ليس لنتبارى فيها *..




> *لما تنعتنى انى بزايد على على المعاكسات دى اهانة*



يا أخى الفاضل أنا لما وجهت كلامى قولته معمم مخصص بمعنى 

معمم للكل بدون ذكر أسم معين ،

مخصص لمن هم يزايدوا ع المعاكسات (( اللى بيقولوا أنا أة أتعاكست و يرد عليه واحد تانى و أنا أتعاكست مرتين و هكذا دواليك )) .. 



> *لما تحكم انى مبسوط بدة فدى اهانة مضاعفة*



لو كنت مشارك إيجابى أى مؤيد طبيعى هتكون مبسوط و بالتالى أنا لم أتحدث بالخطأ ..

إذن يتبين من كلامك أنك غير مؤيد لموقف الموضوع أساساً لأنك أعتبرت مجرد أنبساطك بالسلبية أهانة ،

إذن فأنت معى  ..



> *لما تحكم ان الموضوع بكامله فاقد القيمة  فدى اهانة بصفتى واحد من المشاركين*



ينبغى عليك قبل أن تغضب و تثور أن *تتقن مظاهر القبول بالرأى الأخر* ..

من الطبيعى أن تجد أن الرأئ الأخر إما مؤيد أو معارض  ..

أنا معارض و بشدة لطريقة الطرح _ ذلك حقى بأدلاء الرأئ *طبقاً لحرية التعبير* _ لكنى لم أتعدى بالإهانة *طبقاً لأداب الحديث و أخلاقيات الحوار*  ..



> *انت عندك معايير غير سليمة + العناد = مشاكل فى تعاملاتك*



 ..

قديماً سموا النهب و السرقة تأميم للأغنياء (( أيام الثورة )) ..

و الآن تصف الإصرار و الإقتناع بالموقف (( *عناد* )) ..

العناد هو الإصرار ع الخطأ ، أنا بعد دراسة موقفى لم يتبين لى أننى بخطأ ، 

*لو* تبين لى أننى بخطأ *سأعتذر علانية* (( لم أخجل )) ..



> *ببساطة*
> *انت داخل تستفيد من الحوار*
> *ملقتش اللى يفيدك*
> *اذن اخرج منه بهدوء*



هروب ، أستحالة أهرب بدون تحديد موقفى ..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*اقولكم السلامووووو عليكوووووووووو

واشوفكم في خناقه جديده​*


----------



## tasoni queena (25 سبتمبر 2010)

> *بق وبس :smil16:*




حاضر هوريك الفعل بس مش هنا

عشان الموضوع شكله هيتقفل​


----------



## love2be (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*لقد وقعنا فى الفخ *​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*



لقد وقعنا فى الفخ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هههههههه لقد وقعنا فى الفخ

انت اللى اللى عملت المشكلة 

يقتل يحرق نقيم عليه الحد

نأخد من كل رجل قبيلة ههههههههه​​​​*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

MATTEW قال:


> *ايوه كده ياد يا كوكو و انتي يا نيمو اسمعي الكلام علشان انا لما بتعصب ببقي واحد تاني
> 
> يلا بره من هنا
> *


*بتتحول يعني:a63::a63:*​


----------



## MATTEW (25 سبتمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بتتحول يعني:a63::a63:*​



*هههههههه زي متقولي كده ممكن اعمل عمايل سوده :t13:*


----------



## red_pansy (25 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هو حصل فعلااااااا مع اخوياااااا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

MATTEW قال:


> *هههههههه زي متقولي كده ممكن اعمل عمايل سوده :t13:*


*بق يا ماتيو:a63:*​


----------



## MATTEW (25 سبتمبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بق يا ماتيو:a63:*​


*
شكلي هتهور عليكي ههههههههه 

يلا يا بت من هنا بدل منتحول للوجه التاني

دنا حونين جدا  :cry2:
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

MATTEW قال:


> *
> شكلي هتهور عليكي ههههههههه
> 
> يلا يا بت من هنا بدل منتحول للوجه التاني
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههه*
*ضحكتني يا بني*
*بووووووووووووووووقو:a63::a63:*​


----------



## love2be (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*تاسونى 
كفايه بلطجة علينا بقى 

احنا لازم نوقف القتال شوية و نقعد على طاولة المفاوضات 

و ناكل و نشرب و نحلى 

المهم

احنا دلوقتى فى حالة  اللاسلم و اللا حرب 

للأسف انتى رهن الأعتقال 
و متهمة بجرايم حرب 
لأستخدامك قشر الموز فى زحلقة الأعضاء المشاركين بالموضوع 

استخبى بقى 
يا أما هبلغ عنك 

منورة يا لماضة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ​*​


----------



## losivertheprince (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح
أخى العزيز / Zama

لست اعترض مع ما سبق ذكره ولكنى احب ان أوضح فقط بضع نقاط :

**1- لماذا تعاملت مع الموضوع وانت تراه أنه موضوع ساذج وهايف 
( ومن كلام  حضرتك وحسب ماتراه )
لماذا هذه المداخلات والكلام والتعليقات والرد والرد  على الرد .......... لماذا *
*2- لماذا سيادتك ترفض أن تخرج من الموضوع وتعتبر ان مثل هذا الأمر هروب ......... اى هروب هذا !!!!! 3- لماذا تطلب من الأخر ( ألاخر يعنى انا فانا لا اتكلم بلسان أحد ) ماشى الكلام كده انا كويس هههههههههه لماذا ؟؟؟؟*​ 
*
ان احترم وجهة نظرك وترفض انت ان تحترم وجهة نظرى فى موضوع وشئ كلامك او كلامى لا ولن يغير فيه شئ فهو موقف فى الحياة يحدث كثيراً قليلا ...... ولكنه يحدث ........... إليس كذلك يا زعيم 
استاذى زاما انت شخصية محترمة ولك كثير من المواضيع التى تشرفت بقرائتها واستفدت منها 
فلماذا هذا ولماذا أفساد الموضوع ونبعد روح السلام والهدوء على موضوع أراه انه إجتماعى ......
لماذا لم ترى كل الردود ومن لم يعجبك فيه ترد عليه بأسلوب سبادتك الهادئ وبالعقل وكله من المنهج وكله من المقرر بحسب روح التواضع والمحبة المتواجدة هنا فى المنتدى التى أرها جميلة والتى تستمدها من ملك السلام والمحبة .............
أذن حضرتك تريد ان نحترم وجهة نظرك ........... تمام الكلام يا كبير ..........
ولكن لماذا لاترى ان هناك وجهات نظر اخرى للاعضاء ايضاً يجب إحترامها .........
ملحوظة لى رد قبل رد حضرتك الاول مباشرة لماذا لم ترد عليه فانا قد سبق وقولت انه تغير فى الاتجاه العام فى السلوك ............ وهذا يحدث ( إلم يعجبك كلامى و لماذا )
هل تريد ان تعرف ما الانطباع الذى تركته لدى أنا ( واتكلم عن نفسى ايضاً ) تركت إنطباع انك تتعالى عن الاخرين سامحنى ...........
فهذه وجهة نظرى ايضاً ............ سامحنى فهذا ما انطبع عندى من رد سيادتك .......... تمام 
فارجو ان تسامحنى عليه من فضلك .......
** كان يمكنك بهدوء ان تطرح وجهة نظرك بطريقتك وإذا لم يعجبك سير الأحداث فيمكنك ترك الموضوع ......... وأذا كنت تراه انه جدال غير ذى جدوى ......... فأبتعد عنه حسب قول الكتاب لكى تحافظ على هدوئك وسلامك النفسى ........... ام كلامى خطأ ودليلى أن ليس كل الاشياء تناسب كل الناس أليس كذلك يا أستاذنا *
* صدقنى على الرغم من كل شئ فالموقف يحدث وكان يمكن أن تهدئ الموضوع بالحكمة والهدوء وليس بكلام مثل :*
​انت بجد فعلاً غير جدير بالأحترام عشان توصف كلامى معاك بالمهاترات ،

أنت يا أبنى فاكرنا فى سوق ..

أنتقى ألفاظك أو ألتزم الصمت .. 






 

 


*تمام ده كلام سيادتك ولا أيه كده انت كانك بتسسبب بدون قصد وبسبب التعصب فى ان يتعصب اعضاء اخرين ومنهم انا  ...........
سامحنى يا أستاذنا 
*​


----------



## losivertheprince (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح
أخى العزيز / Critic 
مع كافة إحترامى لوجهة نظرك لماذا تركت الموضوع يسير فى هذه الأتجاه وقد اعتدت منك الشخص الهادئ المحترم كعادة اهل المنتدى ............
Zama له وجهة نظر وسيادتك لك وجهة نظر ووجودة ضرورى ووجود سيادتك اساسى ( لزوم الرقابة يعنى - ربنا يجعل كلامنا خفيف على الرقابة ) هههههههههههه
بدلا من تحويل مجال الموضوع لدفة من المناقشة كنت اتوقع وهو العادى من شخص فى مركز حضرتك ومواضيعك ان ينتهى بكلمتين أو برسالة على الخاص .........
فأذا به يحول دفة الموضوع ويبعد السلام النفسى لى عن الموضوع ..........
عزيزى الغالى لست اتدخل ولكنى بعد أن وصلت لاخر مداخلة من حضرتك ومن أخى Zama وجدت اننى ساخرج عن شعورى وسامحنى فانا من المتعصبين والمحبين للهدوء وكنت أريد أن يتم الموضوع بتشريف سيادتك للهدوء فأذا به يتحول لشئ ........سامحنى مش لذيذة فى حقك يا كبير انه يوصل لكده ...............
أرجو ان تتقبلوا كلامى ومداخلتى وأشكركم لسعة صدركم ..............

ربنا يكرمك يارب*​


----------



## losivertheprince (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح
اه انتوا كنتوا بتقولوا أيه بقى علشان أنا نسيت مين عاكس مين ياولاد ...........
أيه ده أشمعنى انا محدش بيعاكسنى .......... غريبة 
( مع أن القرعة عاملة شغل أيه جااااااااااااااامد ) ههههههههه 
لو حد فيكم يعرف حد بيعاكس .......... احم يقوله كده عيب عيب 

صعبان عليا يا Love2be مش عارف حاسس انك متشتت يالا بقى منه للى كلت دراع جوزها

سلام مؤقت
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*



تاسونى 
كفايه بلطجة علينا بقى 

احنا لازم نوقف القتال شوية و نقعد على طاولة المفاوضات 

و ناكل و نشرب و نحلى 

المهم

احنا دلوقتى فى حالة اللاسلم و اللا حرب 

للأسف انتى رهن الأعتقال 
و متهمة بجرايم حرب 
لأستخدامك قشر الموز فى زحلقة الأعضاء المشاركين بالموضوع 

استخبى بقى 
يا أما هبلغ عنك 

منورة يا لماضة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ​​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هههههههههه لا يمكن ابطل رخامة ابدا

ده نورك يا ميدو مشاكل ههههههههههه​*​​​


----------



## Nemo (26 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههههه لا يمكن ابطل رخامة ابدا
> 
> ده نورك يا ميدو مشاكل ههههههههههه​*​​​





اوعى تبطلى رخامة اومال مين اللى هيدافع عننا


----------



## love2be (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*


nemo قال:







اوعى تبطلى رخامة اومال مين اللى هيدافع عننا

أنقر للتوسيع...



حتى انتى يا نيمو و انا اللى افتكرتك طيبة و هدافعى عننا 

أيه هو انتى معندكيش اخوات صبيان ؟


هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Nemo (26 سبتمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *
> 
> 
> حتى انتى يا نيمو و انا اللى افتكرتك طيبة و هدافعى عننا
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
صبيان عندى طبعا بس اسيب اخواتى اللى منى وادافع عنكو اخلى بيهم
دا كلام ومع ذللك حاضر مش هارخم عليكو اصل صعبتوا عليا


----------



## love2be (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*يا سلام على قلبك الحنين 

كده بقى قشطة يا رجالة 

مفضلش غير تاسونى 

هنقبض عليها و نعذبها لحد متعترف مين اللى محرضها علينا 

انا شاكك انها تكون احد اعضاء عصابة
 اللهو الخفى

ربنا يستر ​*


----------



## zama (26 سبتمبر 2010)

> *- لماذا تعاملت مع الموضوع وانت تراه أنه موضوع ساذج وهايف
> ( ومن كلام  حضرتك وحسب ماتراه )
> لماذا هذه المداخلات والكلام والتعليقات والرد والرد  على الرد .......... لماذا *
> *2- لماذا سيادتك ترفض أن تخرج من الموضوع وتعتبر ان مثل هذا الأمر هروب ......... اى هروب هذا !!!!! 3- لماذا تطلب من الأخر ( ألاخر يعنى انا فانا لا اتكلم بلسان أحد ) ماشى الكلام كده انا كويس هههههههههه لماذا ؟؟؟؟*​



بأختصار _ حفاظاً لوقت حضرتك _ أستحالة أخرج بدون التعبير عن رأيئ سواء مفاداته مؤيد أو معارض .. 

==

(( *المبدأ لا يتجزأ *)) ..

رأيئ أقوله سواء بموضوع ذو أهمية أو عابر و أدافع عنه و أتحمل مسئوليته و مضاعفاته ..

==

بالنسبة لى الأمر بسيط جداً و ليس هناك خلافات ،

*أننى شاركت مجدداً* بمواضيع بنفس القسم لنفس صاحب الموضوع أ / محمود ..

==

أدرك الفارق بين التعاملات الودية و أختلافات الأراء ، 

ليس شرطاً أن الأختلاف يولد أنفصال أو عداوة أو خلاف ..

==

أى أخ هنا أختلفت معه بالرأئ سأتعامل معه _ إن أراد _ بصفحة جديدة بموضوع جديد 

(( كأن شئ لم يكن ، نأتى لذلك الموضوع مجدداً ، بدأ الأختلاف مجدداً ، لابد من الفصل فى الأمور )) ..

==

متشكر لذوئك ..


----------



## tasoni queena (26 سبتمبر 2010)

> اوعى تبطلى رخامة اومال مين اللى هيدافع عننا


 
لا لا مش هبطل ابدا هههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 سبتمبر 2010)

> هههههههههههههههههه
> صبيان عندى طبعا بس اسيب اخواتى اللى منى وادافع عنكو اخلى بيهم
> دا كلام ومع ذللك حاضر مش هارخم عليكو اصل صعبتوا عليا


 
ههههههههههه كده كده

بس مش صعابنين عليا

مستمرة الى الجهاد ههههههههه​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 سبتمبر 2010)

> *يا سلام على قلبك الحنين *​
> 
> *كده بقى قشطة يا رجالة *​
> *مفضلش غير تاسونى *​
> ...




*متقدرش  :a63::a63::a63:*​​​


----------



## dodo jojo (26 سبتمبر 2010)

لا الحمد لله محصليش..بس يااااارب يحصل ههههههههههههههه..شكرا يا كميل


----------



## love2be (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*اليكم خطة القبض على تاسونى 

كريتك مهمته هيسد كل مداخل و مخارج الموضوع

سونى هيبقى معاه الكلابشات 

ماتيو هيجى معايا و انا بقبض عليها 

لو سيفر هيسوق العربية 

بينا يا رجالة ننفذ الخطة  
ونقبض عليها ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (26 سبتمبر 2010)

> *اليكم خطة القبض على تاسونى *​
> 
> *كريتك مهمته هيسد كل مداخل و مخارج الموضوع*​
> *سونى هيبقى معاه الكلابشات *​
> ...




*هههههههههه :spor2:*​ 
*ولا تقدر تعمل حاجة :a63::dance:*

*والعصابة بتاعتك هتضرب :a82: :t32:*​


----------



## yamatu_mx (27 سبتمبر 2010)

قليل 

بس معاكست لذيذه
+


----------



## losivertheprince (27 سبتمبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *اليكم خطة القبض على تاسونى
> 
> كريتك مهمته هيسد كل مداخل و مخارج الموضوع
> 
> ...



*
سلام المسيح

  أيييييييييه انا هسوق العربية ............ :yahoo:
  أستنى خلينى اتخيل الموقف المفزع  :cry2:
  1- اركب العربية وبعد إلقاء القبض على الضحية تيجى معانا :t32:
 2- اه استنى انا نسيت المفتاح ................. هو فين ؟ فين ؟ يالهوى تقريباً نسيته فى التلاجة  ( بيحصل على فكرة ) :smil12:
 3- نجيب المفتاح ( ذلك اللعين ) :t32:
 4- ادور العربية ( ليه بنقول ندور العربية مش نربعها او نثلثها أو نربعها مثلاً ) :dance:أحمممممم وبعدين .**:banned:*
 * 5- اطلع بالعربية وفجأة بوووووووووووووووووووم لا مش الشجرة لالالا تانى انا بكره الشجر . :a82:

 ارجو تغير الخطة لانى شكلى كده هبوظ الدنيا خالص وتقريباً كلنا هنموووووووووووووووت
 كلنا هنموووووووووووووووووووووت :yahoo:
ههههههههههههه اخيراً لقيت فرصه علشان اشف لغى أحممممم أقصد أفش غلى :a63:*​


----------



## losivertheprince (27 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *هههههههههه :spor2:*
> 
> *ولا تقدر تعمل حاجة :a63::dance:*
> 
> *والعصابة بتاعتك هتضرب :a82: :t32:*​



*سلام المسيح
مش فاهم مصدر الثقة الغريبة دى منين ............... أممممممممممم :t13:**
مش مستريح :dance:
شكلك كده بتتاجرى فى الاسلحة أنواع :
المصاصة المدرعة طراز 15 مم بماسورة بلاستيك 
الشكل الجديد من اللبان المستخدم كمقلاع بالاضافة الجديدة ونظام ( شد وأرزع ) :t32:
السلاح ذو المبيعات الرهيبة فى سوق الاسلحة الملبس المتفجر بطعم الصلصة الاسفنجية ..
او شكلك نايمة على السلاح المحرم اطفالياً والقديم إستخداماً ( نابوت الغفير ) 
مش عارف بس هقولك زى فؤاد المهندس فى مسرحية سك على بناتك : 
"خف الله خاف ارحمنى متضربنيش .... خاف الله خاف" :kap:
*​


----------



## love2be (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*طب أيه رأيكم يا رجالة لو نعملها فخ أول م تدخل نرمى عليها شبكة و نعلقها ف شجرة 
و تبقى تخلى بوش ينفعها قصد اوباما​
و على رأى القرموطى 

النووى بيتباع ع الرصفة ف موسكو و عاملين عليه عرض كمان 
الصاروخين عليهم التالت هدية​*


----------



## tasoni queena (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*



سلام المسيح

أيييييييييه انا هسوق العربية ............ :yahoo:
أستنى خلينى اتخيل الموقف المفزع :cry2:
1- اركب العربية وبعد إلقاء القبض على الضحية تيجى معانا :t32:
2- اه استنى انا نسيت المفتاح ................. هو فين ؟ فين ؟ يالهوى تقريباً نسيته فى التلاجة ( بيحصل على فكرة ) :smil12:
3- نجيب المفتاح ( ذلك اللعين ) :t32:
4- ادور العربية ( ليه بنقول ندور العربية مش نربعها او نثلثها أو نربعها مثلاً ) :dance:أحمممممم وبعدين .:banned:
5- اطلع بالعربية وفجأة بوووووووووووووووووووم لا مش الشجرة لالالا تانى انا بكره الشجر .:a82:

ارجو تغير الخطة لانى شكلى كده هبوظ الدنيا خالص وتقريباً كلنا هنموووووووووووووووت
كلنا هنموووووووووووووووووووووت :yahoo:
ههههههههههههه اخيراً لقيت فرصه علشان اشف لغى أحممممم أقصد أفش غلى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
هههههههه اتفضلوا

حتى الخطة مش عارفين تنفذوها :a63:

عغصابة مفككة فين الترابط الاسرى :yahoo:​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 سبتمبر 2010)

> *سلام المسيح
> **مش فاهم مصدر الثقة الغريبة دى منين ............... أممممممممممم :t13:
> مش مستريح :dance:
> شكلك كده بتتاجرى فى الاسلحة أنواع :
> ...




ههههههههههه

خاف الله خاف

القوى فى اقوى منه

الثقة اممممممم

انا باكينام وانا واثقة فى نفسى*:dance:
*​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*


طب أيه رأيكم يا رجالة لو نعملها فخ أول م تدخل نرمى عليها شبكة و نعلقها ف شجرة 
و تبقى تخلى بوش ينفعها قصد اوباما​

و على رأى القرموطى 

النووى بيتباع ع الرصفة ف موسكو و عاملين عليه عرض كمان 
الصاروخين عليهم التالت هدية

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
بلاش انت تتكلم

لقد وقعتم فى الفخ هههههههههه

انا بلعب بلياردو ومحدش يقدر يكلمنى هههههههه​​​​​*​


----------



## love2be (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*و انا بلعب بللى و لا يهمنى  
على فكرة لو مبتلطيش بلطجة 

هسحب منك الأستيك و ابقى العبى بلياردو بأيدك بقى 

أيه يا تاسونى 
هو و انتى صغيرة كان نفسك تطلعى زى هتلر و لا أيه 

براحة علينا 
دا  الرجالة نعمة من عند ربنا 

!!!!!!حد يعمل ف النعمة كده !!!!!

عموما انا رفعت شعار 

لا تراجع و لا استسلام 

و زى مبيقولو 

الاستقلال التام او الموت بالبرشام 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## tasoni queena (28 سبتمبر 2010)

و انا بلعب بللى و لا يهمنى 
على فكرة لو مبتلطيش بلطجة 

هسحب منك الأستيك و ابقى العبى بلياردو بأيدك بقى 

هههههههه هبقى العب بلى زيك :spor2:​

أيه يا تاسونى 
هو و انتى صغيرة كان نفسك تطلعى زى هتلر و لا أيه 

ده هو اللى كان عايز يطلع زيى صدقنى :dance:

حتى اسأله  :a63:

براحة علينا 
دا الرجالة نعمة من عند ربنا   

نعمة ههههههه :t32:

هبقى احطكم جنب الحيط ولا تزعل :a63:

!!!!!!حد يعمل ف النعمة كده !!!!!

انااااااا :yahoo:

عموما انا رفعت شعار 

لا تراجع و لا استسلام 

القبضة الدامية هههههههه :banned:

و زى مبيقولو ​
الاستقلال التام او الموت بالبرشام 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## govany shenoda (28 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> خاف الله خاف
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عجبتني باكينام
ايوه كده مشرفنا 
بنت مش قادره عليها اولاد الموضوع كله هههههههههههه
ربنا ينصرك عليهم ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## love2be (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*أنتو بتعاملونا كده ليه 
اكمننا حلوين  يعنى 
و بنتعاكس 

متزعلوش 
بكرة نعصر على نفسنا لمون و نعاكس 


على نظامكم ده مع الرجالة و انتى بالذات يا تاسونى 

مش هتلاقى جوز فراخ تتجوزيه 

و لو لقيتى 
هيبى الزوج الوحيد 

اللى عاش شهيد و مات شهيد

 ربنا يكون ف عونه

هههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## tasoni queena (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*أنتو بتعاملونا كده ليه 
اكمننا حلوين يعنى 
و بنتعاكس ​*
*حلوين !!!*

*ههههههههه يللا  قول اللى نفسك*

*هم حد شايف حاجة ههههههههه


متزعلوش 
بكرة نعصر على نفسنا لمون و نعاكس 

ههههههههه وجاى على نفسك

محدش طلب منك تعاكس

على نظامكم ده مع الرجالة و انتى بالذات يا تاسونى 

مش هتلاقى جوز فراخ تتجوزيه 

لا متقلقش

اطلع منها انت بس هههههههههه



و لو لقيتى 
هيبى الزوج الوحيد 

اللى عاش شهيد و مات شهيد

رااائع جدا 

شوفت بقى ان اللى معايا ميخسرش

هيموت شهيد

حد منفسهوش فى كده ههههههههههههههه


ربنا يكون ف عونه

هههههههههههههههههههه*​*
*


----------



## love2be (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*



			رااائع جدا 

شوفت بقى ان اللى معايا ميخسرش

هيموت شهيد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



انا قصدى شهيد فحبك طبعا يا تاسونى
انتى بتتكلمى فأيه كلنا عارفين انك قمر المنتدى
و العرسان و قفين ع الباب و لا قطر الصعيد 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 سبتمبر 2010)

> *انا قصدى شهيد فحبك طبعا يا تاسونى
> انتى بتتكلمى فأيه كلنا عارفين انك قمر المنتدى
> و العرسان و قفين ع الباب و لا قطر الصعيد
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


 
ههههههههههه

طبعا يا بنى

لا هو قطر اسكندرية بس مش الصعيد​


----------



## love2be (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*


tasoni queena قال:





ههههههههههه

طبعا يا بنى

لا هو قطر اسكندرية بس مش الصعيد​

أنقر للتوسيع...



وكمان طلعنا بلديات 

و بنعمل فبعض كده 

مش كنتى تقولى م الأول 

قررنا 
وقف القتال 
استنادا لمبدأ الجيرة و البلديات 

و احلى سلام 
ل فكتوريا   وسيدى بشر   و ميامى   و العصافرة 

و سمعنى سلام خلى السلاح صاحى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
ههههههه
هههه
هه
ه​*


----------



## tasoni queena (29 سبتمبر 2010)

> وكمان طلعنا بلديات
> 
> و بنعمل فبعض كده
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههههه

يا نهار وكمان طلعت اسكندرانى

انا ههاجر اروح اى محافظة تانية​


----------



## love2be (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*


tasoni queena قال:





ههههههههههه

يا نهار وكمان طلعت اسكندرانى

انا ههاجر اروح اى محافظة تانية​

أنقر للتوسيع...



للأسف الأسكندرانية زى السمك لو طلع من البحر يموت 

مش هتقدرى​*


----------



## tasoni queena (29 سبتمبر 2010)

> للأسف الأسكندرانية زى السمك لو طلع من البحر يموت
> 
> مش هتقدرى


 
هههههههههه صح اول مرة تقول حاجة صح

عشان كده لازم اخليك انت اللى تهاجر​


----------



## love2be (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*



			هههههههههه صح اول مرة تقول حاجة صح

عشان كده لازم اخليك انت اللى تهاجر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


دا احسن كلام قولتيه 

بس تعرفى انا فعلا ههجاجر من منطقتى 
هتصحى الصبح تلاقينى جارك الجديد 

أيه رأيك ف المفاجأة دى بقى

أى خدمة​*


----------



## tasoni queena (29 سبتمبر 2010)

> دا احسن كلام قولتيه
> 
> بس تعرفى انا فعلا ههجاجر من منطقتى
> هتصحى الصبح تلاقينى جارك الجديد
> ...


 
*ههههههههههه*

*دى مفاجعة مش مفاجأة ههههههههه*

*بس كويس مرحلة اولى يعنى فى امل فى التطور هههههههههه*​


----------



## love2be (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*أهربى يا تاسونى *​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*



أهربى يا تاسونى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ههههههههههه واسيب ميدان المعركة​​​*​


----------



## البنت الشقية (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*اكيد انا مصدقاكم مع انى بنت لأن دة حصل مع الولاد زمايلى فى الكنيسةهم كانوا فى معسكر فى بيت الينبوع فى العبور وفى نفس اليوم كانت رحلة بنات هتقعد فى البيت 3 ايام * والولاد بتوعنا اتكسفوا من البنات وفضلوا قاعدين ومحبوسين فى المعسكر من البنات والبنات واقفة عمالة تعاكس فيهم وكان فى البيت حمام سباحة والولاد بتوعنا نزلوا وفجأة  جت بنت ومشيت على حمام السباحة وكتبت رقم تلفونها وادتة لولد عندنا صدقونى دة حصل بنات اخر زمن


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 سبتمبر 2010)

البنت الشقية قال:


> *اكيد انا مصدقاكم مع انى بنت لأن دة حصل مع الولاد زمايلى فى الكنيسةهم كانوا فى معسكر فى بيت الينبوع فى العبور وفى نفس اليوم كانت رحلة بنات هتقعد فى البيت 3 ايام * والولاد بتوعنا اتكسفوا من البنات وفضلوا قاعدين ومحبوسين فى المعسكر من البنات والبنات واقفة عمالة تعاكس فيهم وكان فى البيت حمام سباحة والولاد بتوعنا نزلوا وفجأة  جت بنت ومشيت على حمام السباحة وكتبت رقم تلفونها وادتة لولد عندنا صدقونى دة حصل بنات اخر زمن


_*الله يرحم ايام ما كانت البنت تتكسف تخرج من بيت ابوها
حاجه عجيبه غريبه مريبه

*_​


----------



## love2be (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*


البنت الشقية قال:



اكيد انا مصدقاكم مع انى بنت لأن دة حصل مع الولاد زمايلى فى الكنيسةهم كانوا فى معسكر فى بيت الينبوع فى العبور وفى نفس اليوم كانت رحلة بنات هتقعد فى البيت 3 ايام  والولاد بتوعنا اتكسفوا من البنات وفضلوا قاعدين ومحبوسين فى المعسكر من البنات والبنات واقفة عمالة تعاكس فيهم وكان فى البيت حمام سباحة والولاد بتوعنا نزلوا وفجأة  جت بنت ومشيت على حمام السباحة وكتبت رقم تلفونها وادتة لولد عندنا صدقونى دة حصل بنات اخر زمن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



اهلا بيكى ف الموضوع شرفتينا 

فينك يا تاسونى تسمعى عشان تعرفى الرجالة بتتعب أد أيه ؟ 

دا احنا لينا الجنة 

هنلاقيها من الكليبات و لا الكليات و لا الشارع *​


----------



## love2be (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*


hero mena gerges قال:



الله يرحم ايام ما كانت البنت تتكسف تخرج من بيت ابوها
حاجه عجيبه غريبه مريبه

​

أنقر للتوسيع...



يا دى ايام منسية 

دلوقتى الرجالة هى اللى بتخاف 

بتخاف تدبس *​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*



اهلا بيكى ف الموضوع شرفتينا 

فينك يا تاسونى تسمعى عشان تعرفى الرجالة بتتعب أد أيه ؟ 

دا احنا لينا الجنة 

هنلاقيها من الكليبات و لا الكليات و لا الشارع 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*هههههههههههه جيه الوقت اللى احنا ننصحكوا فيه*

*اكيد انتوا السبب اكيد بتلبسوا ضيق وقصير هههههههههه*

*وبتحطوا مكياج اوفر*​


----------



## ارووجة (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههه مصيبة ....مش غريبة شفنا كتير وسمعنا اكتر...مابحط الحق عالبنات...الحق  الاكبر على اهاليهم...لو ربوهم منيح وانتبهولهم وكانو صحاب مع بناتهم واعطوهم المحبة والحنان الكافي...ماكان بيصير هيك....المصيبة الاكبر الجيل االلي رح يتربى على ايدين بناتهم وااولادهم  يادي المصيبة ^_^
كمان شوية رح نصير نحنا البنات  نطلب ايدكم خخخخخخخخخ  وتنقلب كل العادات


----------



## love2be (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*


tasoni queena قال:





هههههههههههه جيه الوقت اللى احنا ننصحكوا فيه

اكيد انتوا السبب اكيد بتلبسوا ضيق وقصير هههههههههه

وبتحطوا مكياج اوفر​

أنقر للتوسيع...


احنا مبنحطش غير جل 

المشكلة فيكم انتم بتحطوا كل حاجة و بتكلفوا نفسكم اكتر من اللازم 
الواحد مش عارف يشكركم على أيه و لا أيه الجيبات القصيرة و لا البديهات 
و لا ...... و لا ....... و لا ........... 
و بعد دا كله 
بتنزلوا تعاكسوا ولاد 

دا انا كرهت الصيف و الشتا من كتر اللى بشوفه 

و أيام الكلية كنت بكره الأمتحانات 

كان عندنا البنات اللى بتجيب تقديرات معروفين 

أرحمونا شوية

و فوق دا كله تلاقى البنت من دول نازلة ابوها يقولها انتى راحة فين تقوله 
انا راحة الجيم يا بابا 

اموت و اعرف بتعمل أيه فالجيم 

ياللا 
معاكسة و بلطجة 
​*​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 سبتمبر 2010)

احنا مبنحطش غير جل 

متحطوش جيل اكيد هو اللى عامل كده​

المشكلة فيكم انتم بتحطوا كل حاجة و بتكلفوا نفسكم اكتر من اللازم 
الواحد مش عارف يشكركم على أيه و لا أيه الجيبات القصيرة و لا البديهات 
و لا ...... و لا ....... و لا ........... 

مش اوى كده يا عم جيبات قصيرة ايه ؟؟

هو احنا فى مارينا​

و بعد دا كله 
بتنزلوا تعاكسوا ولاد

دا انا كرهت الصيف و الشتا من كتر اللى بشوفه 

احسن مش عاجبك اقعد فى البيت ههههههههههه

و أيام الكلية كنت بكره الأمتحانات 

كان عندنا البنات اللى بتجيب تقديرات معروفين 

القر هيشتغل بقى هههههههه

ذاكر تنجح يا بنى هههههههههه

أرحمونا شوية

نوووووو

و فوق دا كله تلاقى البنت من دول نازلة ابوها يقولها انتى راحة فين تقوله 
انا راحة الجيم يا بابا 

اموت و اعرف بتعمل أيه فالجيم 

ياللا 
معاكسة و بلطجة 

هههههههههههه
​لا حول الله ياربى
​


----------



## love2be (30 سبتمبر 2010)

> احسن مش عاجبك اقعد فى البيت ههههههههههه



م احنا بقينا جيران خلاص عشان كده مش هخرج م البيت 
هقعد عشان اقرفك و طهقك و بس 




> القر هيشتغل بقى هههههههه
> 
> ذاكر تنجح يا بنى هههههههههه



طبعا الكلام دا استنادا للمثل القائل 

ذاكر تنجح البس قصير تجيب تقدير​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 سبتمبر 2010)

> م احنا بقينا جيران خلاص عشان كده مش هخرج م البيت
> هقعد عشان اقرفك و طهقك و بس


 
*لالا مش جيران ولا حاجة*​ 



> طبعا الكلام دا استنادا للمثل القائل
> 
> ذاكر تنجح البس قصير تجيب تقدير


 
*كمان مش حافظ امثال هههههههههه*

*غش تجيب مجموع*​


----------



## love2be (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*



			كمان مش حافظ امثال هههههههههه

غش تجيب مجموع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

دا كان زمان احنا ف 2010 ​*​


----------



## عادل اسحق (2 أكتوبر 2010)

ولا معاكسات التليفونات بقا ده مرة كان فى وحدة دايما تتصل بالبيت عندنا تعاكس فى اى حد حتى والدى كل اللى اقدر اقوله هو ان الفضا  بيعمل اكتر من كده       عالم فاضية


----------



## love2be (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فكرتنى بالذى مضى انت ابن حلال 

انا كنت موعو د بالمعاكسات

الواحد مش عارف هيلاقيها من جوة و لا من برة ​*


----------



## Nemo (2 أكتوبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *
> 
> انا كنت موعو د بالمعاكسات
> 
> الواحد مش عارف هيلاقيها من جوة و لا من برة ​*




ايه انت هو احنا عشان سكتنالكو ولا ايه؟؟؟؟
ايه اللى من جوه وبره
عشان حد بصلكو هتعملوا من الحبة اوبة لا ايه؟؟


----------



## love2be (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*

nemo قال:






ايه انت هو احنا عشان سكتنالكو ولا ايه؟؟؟؟
ايه اللى من جوه وبره
عشان حد بصلكو هتعملوا من الحبة اوبة لا ايه؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...






معلش يا نيمو 
البنات اضربت
 بالظبط زى محصول الطماطم بتاع السنة دى

البنات معدوش قممير زى الأول 

اتحسدوا او اتبتروا ع النعمة​*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*لا دنتو مصدقتو بأه *
*دلوقتي كل حاجة تحطوها عالبنات*
*وكانكو ملايكة !!!!!!!!:nunu0000:*​


----------



## love2be (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة

لازم تعترفوا ان لكل ظالم نهاية 


هههههههههههههههههههههههه​​*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*لكل قاعدة شواذ*

*والموقف اللى حصل معاك دة امر نادر مش بيحصل كتير*

*ممكن يتم بطرق تانية بس مش بالطريقة اللى حصلت معاك يعنى كمثال معاكسات تليفون وغالبا بتكون بنات فرى زيادة عن اللزوم *

*يلا ربنا يرحمنا*​


----------



## love2be (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*


nerooo_jesus قال:



لكل قاعدة شواذ

والموقف اللى حصل معاك دة امر نادر مش بيحصل كتير

ممكن يتم بطرق تانية بس مش بالطريقة اللى حصلت معاك يعنى كمثال معاكسات تليفون وغالبا بتكون بنات فرى زيادة عن اللزوم 

يلا ربنا يرحمنا​

أنقر للتوسيع...


بشكرك على مشاركتك 

لكنك لو تابعتى الردود السابقة 
هتلاقى نص الشباب اللى شاركم حصل معاهم 

بقت ظاهرة*​


----------

